# Choke on Honda GCV160



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This engine is on a Husqvarna walk behind lawnmower. When I pull the choke on it catches, but as soon as I pull the brake release bail the choke lever starts to move off choke. Before the engine starts. This is causing the mower to be hard to start. Once started it runs great. Once warmed up it starts and runs great. Shouldn't the choke stay on until the engine starts? If I hold the choke on it starts fine. Just wondering if anyone has seen this on these engines.

GJAEA 6112805 STA1

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They are supposed to release when the bail is squeezed, but it should happen very slowly with more then enough time to start the engine before the choke opens all the way. There is a service bulletin on this as I recall, but I think it was about the choke sticking closed. I looked around for it, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. That service bulletin talks about the air filter housing being to close to the choke lever and holding it closed. It just seems that this choke opens to fast to let the engine start. I will just have to be quick to pull the rope. Thanks for the help.


----------

